# Best 22-250 coyote and fox round



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

What's the best all around shell to shoot for fox and coyote out of a 22-250? Just looking for what ammo to shoot until I get everything to start reloading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you wanting to save fur ? if not just get what shoots the best in your rifle, any of the 50-55gr varmint rounds will do well on both of them. It'll be hard to save fur on a fox at close range with a varmint bullet in a 22-250.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't say much about fox as I don't shoot them however in my 22-250 a is I have had good luck with the white box Winchester 45gr jhp bullets on coyotes and for reloads I shoot 50gr Berger varmint match bullets. Both bullets kill quick and are easy on coyote hides. I never did get a exit wound with the 45s


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

What about hornady superperformance varmint ? I've always heard good things about them. I plan on reloading after this season so just gotta make it thru one season of buying already made shells

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I have decided on hornady superperformance. They seemed the best varmint round.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They should do you just fine.


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

youngdon said:


> They should do you just fine.


I hope so. I'm headed out Saturday morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

